# Weird Foam



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This was boiling out of the drain while jetting. Smelled pretty foul. Any idea what it is?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not to be too gross, but it looked like dog/cat vomit.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

What was the drain serving?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mobile home park.

Was using the Wart Hog so maybe it was just the effect of running a 4,000psi blender into a line with a grease build up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Additional info...

Municipal sewer, not a septic. Also, the hub in the picture is the end of the line and this home was the only one blocked.

Whatever it is, it came from this home.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like they drink to much Coors Light. Lol

Looks like RootX foam


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HSI said:


> Looks like they drink to much Coors Light. Lol
> 
> Looks like RootX foam


Darker yellow than RootX but you're right, it definitely looks similar.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Mobile home park.
> 
> Was using the Wart Hog so maybe it was just the effect of running a 4,000psi blender into a line with a grease build up.


I was thinking grease when I saw it, but that is definitely a lot of foam even for a grease line.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking grease too.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Trailer park meth lab!

It's probably grease mixed with green blaster


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks to be some form of weird foam type substance....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Looks to be some form of weird foam type substance....


Wow... I see someone is digging real deep this morning. Lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Wow... I see someone is digging real deep this morning. Lol


Weird foam comes from shallow areas, not deep areas. This is the first rule in weird foam diagnosis....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Weird foam comes from shallow areas, not deep areas. This is the first rule in weird foam diagnosis....


Ahhh, that explains it. This is the most shallow portion of the line. This is definitely weird foam.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Trailer park meth lab!
> 
> It's probably grease mixed with green blaster


You joke about the meth lab, but that just might be residue from one he was pulling back


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Ahhh, that explains it. This is the most shallow portion of the line. This is definitely weird foam.


If it had been unusual foam, then you would have a whole other set of foam issues to contend with...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> If it had been unusual foam, then you would have a whole other set of foam issues to contend with...


Agred. We did have an unusual foam incident late last year. Here is a pic from that event. It was as you say, a whole other set of issues.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Agred. We did have an unusual foam incident late last year. Here is a pic from that event. It was as you say, a whole other set of issues.


At first glance, I was going to disagree and say that appears to be unpredictable foam, but on further looking, it was indeed unusual.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Will said:


> You joke about the meth lab, but that just might be residue from one he was pulling back


More half joking than anything else.
Could be a lot of different things. Could be a home dark room, drugs, cleaners. It's hard to say what it could be with all the chemicals floating around that could have been mixed with anything else. That's one of the reasons I hate drain cleaning, you never know what someone dumped down there.


----------

